# Gentoo quickinstallation auf Eee PC 1000HE (x86)

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

ich hab am Wochenende versucht, Gentoo auf meinem Eee PC zu installieren.

Ich hab mich an folgenden Leitfaden gehalten:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

aber bei Punkt 2.4 Kernel-Konfiguration gibt er mir folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! If you have just changed your profile configuration, you should revert

!!! back to the previous configuration. Due to your current profile being

!!! invalid, allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --sync, and

!!! --version.

real   0m0.540s

user   0m0.500s

sys    0m0.050s
```

Ich hab in dem Verzeichnis mit ls geschaut ich finde die Datei "gentoo-sources" nicht. 

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?

Danke im Vorraus

LG Roland

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi,

weniger ist zwar manchmal mehr, aber statt dem quickinstall zu folgen, empfehle ich dir so wie am Anfang unter Punkt 1 empfohlen:

1. Einleitung

Dieser Leitfaden beinhaltet alle Befehle, die Sie verwenden sollten, um eine vollständige stage3-Installation Gentoo's durchzuführen. Sie benötigen eine Verbindung ins Internet um das stage3 und den Portage-Snapshot herunterzuladen. 

Neue Benutzer sollten das Handbuch lesen, da es eine bessere Übersicht über den Installationsprozess enthält. 

Der quickinstall ist wohl eher was für Leute die schon mindestens einmal erfolgreich Gentoo gemäß Handbuch installiert haben.

Viel Erfolg. (Nur der steinige Weg führt zu einer höheren Stufe der Erkenntnis (RTFM)   :Wink:  )

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ok danke, ich werds nach Handbuch nocheinmal versuchen^^

Wie viel an Daten muss man da insgesammt aus dem internet laden, wenn man XFCE verwendet?

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Kommt drauf an. Also das reine Grundsystem so um anderthalb Gigabyte wirst du wohl nicht ganz drumrumkommen. Glaub ich.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Kommt drauf an. Also das reine Grundsystem so um anderthalb Gigabyte wirst du wohl nicht ganz drumrumkommen. Glaub ich.

 Nana, so viel ist es sicher nicht...

Die aktuelle Stage3 hat ca. 134M , dazu kommt noch ein portage Snapshot mit ca. 35M damit steht das Grundsystem.

Gut, für ein "komplettes" xfce würde ich grob geschätzt von 1 - 1,5 Gig ausgehen...

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Max Steel

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Kommt drauf an. Also das reine Grundsystem so um anderthalb Gigabyte wirst du wohl nicht ganz drumrumkommen. Glaub ich. Nana, so viel ist es sicher nicht...
> 
> Die aktuelle Stage3 hat ca. 134M , dazu kommt noch ein portage Snapshot mit ca. 35M damit steht das Grundsystem.
> 
> Gut, für ein "komplettes" xfce würde ich grob geschätzt von 1 - 1,5 Gig ausgehen...
> ...

 

Ja okay, ist definitions-Sache. Ich definiere das Grundsystem eines standard-Rechners mit graphischer Oberfläche. (Ein Server dementsprechend ohne Graphik)

----------

